# Louise Redknapp (breast pics)



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just watching her on this size zero thing but if there is something close to PERFECT it is her.

The woman is totally beautiful !

:beer:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

hmmmm, she's ok, but not my cup of tea tbh.....


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

No pics????

Worthy of a neg?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i used to think she was bang on

then i saw her in an advert for that WII thing and thought she'd got a bit old

need pictures though........


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm crap at this stuff so any help would be appreciated picture wise.

:thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

The husband would get it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Robsta said:


> hmmmm, she's ok, but not my cup of tea tbh.....


I realise each to there own mate but curious as to why not ?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

just don't think she looks that pretty tbh....nice don't get me wrong, but I like my filthy looking blondes


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

She cannot afford to lose any weight. Her face is close to being just a skull.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

She looked pretty good in the last pic I saw of her, was a while ago tho...

Kate Garraway looks like a right dirty little slit, very fcuking annoying though! Would deffo have to donkey punch that biatch!


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Robsta said:


> ....nice don't get me wrong, but I like my filthy looking blondes


X2 :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Witch-King said:


> She cannot afford to lose any weight. Her face is close to being just a skull.


Its an old show she did trying to prove a point about size zero. Its actually been quite good watching it because l always tell people SERIOUS dieting has a worse affect on your moods than gear and she has more or less proved my point.

:beer:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

it's not in the dirt section so i cant post a breasticle pic


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

breast are ok mate...post away


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Robsta said:


> breast are ok mate...post away


YEAH BABY !

:thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

buzzin










and for DMCC you can see jamie's leg, so everyones happy


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Robsta said:


> breast are ok mate...post away


Really? Wow, best mod ever! :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Jamie does have a fine set of hairy legs.


----------



## rich-k (Jul 17, 2009)

YES PLEASE!

http://thisisdiversity.com/js/js_tid/tiny_mce/plugins/imagemanager/files/images/user_/Louise_Redknapp/Louise_Redknapp.jpg


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

davetherave said:


> buzzin


You do realise that is a bannable offence, Dave?

Robsta said BREASTS - I only see one nipple there...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Sylar said:


> You do realise that is a bannable offence, Dave?
> 
> Robsta said BREASTS - I only see one nipple there...


jamies on the right so i can see two t*ts :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Sylar said:


> Really? Wow, best mod ever! :thumb:


lol...I just edited the thread to warn people with cnuts as bosses


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Ok when she was in that all girl group.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Robsta said:


> lol...I just edited the thread to warn people with cnuts as bosses


Good idea, probably best adding (NSFW) too mate - Any man on Earth will open a thread with 'breasts' in the title, regardless of the potential risks.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

lol...that's up to them...I think breast pics is pretty much enough of a warning:lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Robsta said:


> lol...that's up to them...I think breast pics is pretty much enough of a warning:lol:


it's not really a warning it's more of a beckoning


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Robsta said:


> lol...that's up to them...I think breast pics is pretty much enough of a warning:lol:


True, but there's been loads of threads here with "Cock" and "Pussy" in the title, but was a major let down when it turned out to be just chickens and cats... :sad:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

davetherave said:


> it's not really a warning it's more of a beckoning


It got my attention and its my fu**ing thread !

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nitrolen said:


> Ok when she was in that all girl group.


See now THAT is what l am talking about !

:beer:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I rest my case !


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

she's ok if you like the ethiopian look.... 

Seriously...her head is fooking massive......still would tho' don't get me wrong


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Robsta said:


> she's ok if you like the ethiopian look....
> 
> Seriosly...her head is fooking massive......still would tho' don't get me wrong


Once you see a womans nips, there's no going back!! Don't matter how fcuking fugly she is.

I've done some nasty deeds in my time, but I blame them all on breastages! They know full well the power they possess, all it takes is a hint of cleavage and my standards go out the window...


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Bollox - I had 2000 posts and wasted the moment by posting about breastages!! :cursing:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Robsta said:


> she's ok if you like the ethiopian look....
> 
> Seriously...*her head is fooking massive*......still would tho' don't get me wrong


so will mine be if i see a naked picture


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i need someone to start a thread in the dirtbox section so i can get a full on naked pic


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

she is often at a place i go to with my kids near where i live when she visits her mum

i can honestly say that she looks pretty in real life, you would look twice..but no stunner


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

she'd receive large helpings of penis

end of.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> she'd receive large helpings of penis
> 
> end of.


What you mean you'd sh*g her 3 times ?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

davetherave said:


> buzzin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> What you mean you'd sh*g her 3 times ?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


at least, no more than 30 secs per time though


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

dmcc said:


> The husband would get it.


listen, were talking about his wife here

if you fancy a bit of the bold thing with jamie, please keep it to youreself


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Jamie does have a fine set of hairy legs.


you really have it bad for jamie dont you


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lostwars said:


> you really have it bad for jamie dont you


Listen women are alright but you cant beat the real thing !!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

better not let dmcc see my legs then, muscular, AND hairy

i'd be mauled


----------

